# bande de communistes !



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2005)

le week-end prochain, c'est la fête de l'huma...

pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, et bien c'est comme une ducasse, mais sur un parking d'aeroport, avec pleins de gens chaussés de sacs plastiques faisant ripaille en ecoutant jacques higelin... (voir même son fils)

coté rencard, y'a le stand de champigny (94) qui est toujours bien placé devant la scène..

dans le 9-3, on dit champignouf !

a+ les cocos


----------



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le week-end prochain



en 8


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Septembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le week-end prochain, c'est la fête de l'huma...
> 
> pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, et bien c'est comme une ducasse, mais sur un parking d'aeroport, avec pleins de gens chaussés de sacs plastiques faisant ripaille en ecoutant jacques higelin... (voir même son fils)
> 
> ...



compte sur moi, j'amene aussi un copain polonais, laotiens, cambodgien, roumain....ils seront ravis de voir que ca existe encore...


----------



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> compte sur moi, j'amene aussi un copain polonais, laotiens, cambodgien, roumain....



une sorte de vrp ?

il paiera sa vignette comme tout le monde !


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2005)

ya encore des communistes ?!! :affraid:

ah merde, qu'est-ce que j'ai foutu de ma carte déjà... elle doit être rangée avec mon abonnement à L'Huma...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya encore des communistes ?!! :affraid:


On m'appelle ?????????   :love:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ?????????   :love:



Des VRAIS on a dit, pas ceux qui bossent dans des boites ultra capitalistes et roulent en voiture de bourge, pour aller et venir entre leur "usine" et leur pavillon !


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> une sorte de vrp ?
> 
> il paiera sa vignette comme tout le monde !



Non, non, Tour operator  Il organise des safari photos


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2005)

ah, donc, je suis concerné alors... car de toute façon, même si je bosse dans une boite ultra-capitaliste (à vendre...) je n'ai pas les moyens de la voiture de bourge...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Des VRAIS on a dit, pas ceux qui bossent dans des boites ultra capitalistes et roulent en voiture de bourge, pour aller et venir entre leur "usine" et leur pavillon !


    ... comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai toujours eu le coeur à gauche et le porte-feuille à droite...:rateau: :love:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai toujours eu le coeur à gauche et le porte-feuille à droite...:rateau: :love:



Oui, oui, oui, camarade 
Bref, tu es le Uri Geller des idéaux


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah, donc, je suis concerné alors... car de toute façon, même si je bosse dans une boite ultra-capitaliste (à vendre...) je n'ai pas les moyens de la voiture de bourge...



Si en plus tu vis pas en pavillon, c'est franchement mal barré   Désolé


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya encore des communistes ?!! :affraid:



Non.
Mais t'inquiètes pas, à la fête de l'Huma il n'y a guère que des parisiens qui s'encanaillent en traversant le périph et éprouver un vague frisson au milieu de la vermine prolétarienne qui s'apprête à envahir les honnêtes gens.
Autres temps autres moeurs, les chars russes sont bien trop rouillés pour arriver à Bagnolet, les fusées nucléaires ont été revendues à Al-Qaeda et place du Colonel Fabien il n'y a plus que des antennes de 30 mètres sur les toits.
Du coup la fête de l'Huma, ben le vague frisson y est plus, quoi...


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

Je me tate encore pour savoir si j'y vais,
(c'est que j'ai un peu plus que le périph' a traversé  )

Le programme musical est assez alléchant 

Et puis, si Nouveau et alors? est de la parti, je sens que je vais bien rigoler


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je me tate encore pour savoir si j'y vais,
> (c'est que j'ai un peu plus que le périph' a traversé  )
> 
> Le programme musical est assez alléchant
> ...



Si tu vois passer un land rover tout grillagé avec des chinois et japonais dedans avec appareil photo, c'est que tu l'auras croisé en plein boulot 
Et puis profites en pour sourire, ça leur fera des beaux souvenirs


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, si Nouveau et alors? est de la parti, je sens que je vais bien rigoler



Rigoler je ne sais pas, par contre, très certainement apprendre énormément d'informations inédites sur le monde, la philosophie, la politique, les voitures, l'amour... la vie quoi !


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Rigolern je ne sais pas, par contre, très certainement apprendre énormément d'informations inédites sur le monde, la politique, la vie quoi !



Bah oui, des trucs qu'on ne lit pas dans l'huma ou dans libé


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vois passer un land rover tout grillagé avec des chinois et japonais dedans avec appareil photo, c'est que tu l'auras croisé en plein boulot
> Et puis profites en pour sourire, ça leur fera des beaux souvenirs



non pas de japonais que des gens d'ex ou simili-pays communistes.. qu'ils voient ceux qui ont voulu les "gouverner" ou les "interner"...

et cera pas un Land Rover mais un Mercedes (diesel et sans pot catalytique ni filtre à particules mais avec Clim CFC).


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, des trucs qu'on ne lit pas dans l'huma ou dans libé



classer libé comme un journal communiste c'est une insulte à ces derniers...


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> non pas de japonais que des gens d'ex ou simili-pays communistes.. qu'ils voient ceux qui ont voulu les "gouverner" ou les "interner"...
> 
> et cera pas un Land Rover mais un Mercedes (diesel et sans pot catalytique ni filtre à particules mais avec Clim CFC).



Cela dit si tu veux faire couleur locale on peut te trouver une niva, qui consommera un poil plus que le Mercedes G500 AMG


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> classer libé comme un journal communiste c'est une insulte à ces derniers...



Ça c'est vrai ! Un journal qui a été détruit plusieurs fois par les ouvriers du livre !


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est vrai ! Un journal qui a été détruit plusieurs fois par les ouvriers du livre !



[POLEMIK] un journal qui défend(ait) la guerre en Irak...    [/POLEMIK]


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> [POLEMIK] un journal qui défend(ait) la guerre en Irak...    [/POLEMIK]



Bof, ils ont pas pris beaucoup de risque, la guerre a duré à peine 2 semaines.


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Bof, ils ont pas pris beaucoup de risque, la guerre a duré à peine 2 semaines.



Heu... je parlais de celle de 2003, pas de l'invasion de Bagdad par Gengis Khan (lui au moins il connaissait son métier, pas comme Rumsfeld   )


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heu... je parlais de celle de 2003, pas de l'invasion de Bagdad par Gengis Khan (lui au moins il connaissait son métier, pas comme Rumsfeld   )



ben oui celle de 2003, 15 jours...jusqu'a preuve du contraire c'est le temps qu'il a fallu aux armées de saddam pour chuter. 

Ce qui a suivi n'est pas une guerre à proprement parlé.


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben oui celle de 2003, 15 jours...jusqu'a preuve du contraire c'est le temps qu'il a fallu aux armées de saddam pour chuter.
> 
> Ce qui a suivi n'est pas une guerre à proprement parlé.



Ce sont des "évènements", comme la guerre d'Algérie ?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben oui celle de 2003, 15 jours...jusqu'a preuve du contraire c'est le temps qu'il a fallu aux armées de saddam pour chuter.
> 
> Ce qui a suivi n'est pas une guerre à proprement parlé.


Donc en 39-45, la guerre a duré moins d'un mois, après ce ne sont que des actes terroristes?


----------



## olibox (1 Septembre 2005)

J' ai des amis anglais qui veulent aller la fete des coco, ils m'ont demandé si il allait avoir des démonstrations de grève à la française ?!  :mouais:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Donc en 39-45, la guerre a duré moins d'un mois, après ce ne sont que des actes terroristes?



non car en 39-45 tu avais des nations souveraines en etat de guerre.

en irak, 2 facteurs indéniables font que ce n'est pas (plus) une guerre : 

1 - Le gouvernement ennemi a chuté au bout de 15 jours
2 - une grande partie du peuple irakien (au moins les kurdes, les chiites et les chretiens soit 75 % de la population) n'est pas hostile aux américains (du moins pour l'instant).

Les actes de guerilla sont commis par des fêlés du coran qui d'ailleurs pour la plupart ne sont meme pas irakiens (ya même des francais dans le lot).


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> non car en 39-45 tu avais des nations souveraines en etat de guerre.
> 
> en irak, 2 facteurs indéniables font que ce n'est pas (plus) une guerre :
> 
> ...



T'as pas peur du ridicule avec de pareils propos simplistes !


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> non car en 39-45 tu avais des nations souveraines en etat de guerre.
> 
> en irak, 2 facteurs indéniables font que ce n'est pas (plus) une guerre :
> 
> ...


Si je suis bien :mouais:

1) Le gouvernement de Vichy est la République française souveraine sur l'ensemble de son territoire (pas d'élection, et les zones nord/sud, on s'en tape)
2) Une grande partie de la France était hostile au nazi, à la collaboration et était dans le maquis?  (et le sus-dit gouvernement souverain les représentait démocratiquement et légitimement :hein: )


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur du ridicule avec de pareils propos simplistes !



Il a surtout pas peur de dire des trucs qui aboutissent à des fermetures de thread...     *mais quoi qu'il en soit tout ceci nous éloigne du thème du thread*


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2005)

N'empêche que le programme est terrible!!!
C'est quand même plus sympa que les fêtes corréziennes de l'UMP avec Johnny


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que le programme est terrible!!!
> C'est quand même plus sympa que les fêtes corréziennes de l'UMP avec Johnny



Waouw!!! Ça donnerait presque envie d'y aller malgré la distance !!

The Offrspring !
Tiken Jah Fakoly !!
Mickey 3D !!
Archive (trop bon eux!!) ! 
Amadou & Mariam !!
Déportivo !!

Ahh les communistes ont du goûts !!  
Et en plus c'est pas cher à voir : 15 ¤ !


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Septembre 2005)

Relax, on est pas obligé de s'en mettre sur la gueule.  Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2005)

On se calme ici, merci.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est midi l'heure de l'apéro ! Y a plus de cahouètes ? On ferme boutique 2 sec, pour la distribution de baffes ....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est midi l'heure de l'apéro ! Y a plus de cahouètes ? On ferme boutique 2 sec, pour la distribution de baffes ....




tu peux faire exceptions ?   

je prefere des bonbons , pas rouge non , rose de preference


----------



## molgow (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors quelqu'un est-il allé à la Fête de l'Huma ? Et si oui, c'était bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

vous vous trompez de combat, higelin c'est inhumain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors quelqu'un est-il allé à la Fête de l'Huma ? Et si oui, c'était bien ?



Oui. Laurent Fabius. Et il doit bien regretter d'y être allé avec ce qu'il s'est pris sur la tronche.


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors quelqu'un est-il allé à la Fête de l'Huma ? Et si oui, c'était bien ?


Moi j'y suis allé il y a quelques années.
J'ai bouffé plein de merguez et refusé 237 fois de m'inscrire au parti.
C'est fatiguant la fête de l'huma, je n'y retourne pas !


----------



## quetzalk (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bouffé plein de merguez et refusé 237 fois de m'inscrire au parti.




  :love: 
Un peu pareil... j'avais eu la chance d'y écouter la chanteuse Clarika (magnifique voix...   ), l'ambiance de foule plutôt sympa avec les stands du monde entier, de toutes les régions, et surtout une ambiance très bon enfant, finalement assez peu militante (les chars russes sont loin maintenant...   ). 
Il en restait une belle kermesse conviviale, si loin de notre société de consommation écoeurante. Si la même manifestation était organisée par un trust "normal" l'entrée serait à 75 ¤, les p'tits vins locaux à 6 ¤ le verre, il y aurait un concours par SMS surtaxés et des crédits gratuits pour acheter une cuisine au stand TF1... Là non, pas d'enjeu de pognon apparent, pas de buziness, tranquille... 
La nostalgie d'un truc qui n'a pas vraiment existé ?


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

Dans quelques années, ce thread s'appellera "bande de socialistes ! puis "bande de centristes"..etc..etc...


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Un peu pareil... j'avais eu la chance d'y écouter la chanteuse Clarika (magnifique voix...   ), l'ambiance de foule plutôt sympa avec les stands du monde entier, de toutes les régions, et surtout une ambiance très bon enfant, finalement assez peu militante (les chars russes sont loin maintenant...   ).
> Il en restait une belle kermesse conviviale, si loin de notre société de consommation écoeurante. Si la même manifestation était organisée par un trust "normal" l'entrée serait à 75 ¤, les p'tits vins locaux à 6 ¤ le verre, il y aurait un concours par SMS surtaxés et des crédits gratuits pour acheter une cuisine au stand TF1... Là non, pas d'enjeu de pognon apparent, pas de buziness, tranquille...
> La nostalgie d'un truc qui n'a pas vraiment existé ?


J'avais bien aimé l'ambiance "Bon enfant".
Mais le parti était déjà en plein déclin et le "besoin" de nouveaux adhérents se faisait un peu trop sentir.


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Laurent Fabius. Et il doit bien regretter d'y être allé avec ce qu'il s'est pris sur la tronche.



En plus, il a pas trouvé de stand qui servait des carottes rapées. Doit vraiment être déçu, le pauvre...


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dans quelques années, ce thread s'appellera "bande de socialistes ! puis "bande de centristes"..etc..etc...


bande de Bayrouistes !
Ca en jette !!


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y suis allé il y a quelques années.
> J'ai bouffé plein de merguez et refusé 237 fois de m'inscrire au parti.
> C'est fatiguant la fête de l'huma, je n'y retourne pas !


Pareil.

C'était il y a bien longtemps... pour les Pink Floyd...

J'ai failli crever écrasé par la foule.


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si la même manifestation était organisée par un trust "normal" l'entrée serait à 75 ¤, les p'tits vins locaux à 6 ¤ le verre, il y aurait un concours par SMS surtaxés et des crédits gratuits pour acheter une cuisine au stand TF1... Là non, pas d'enjeu de pognon apparent, pas de buziness, tranquille...



C'est bien ce que je me suis dit en voyant le prix de l'entrée : 15 ¤ !!! :affraid:

À ce prix, j'y serais allé tous les jours si j'habitais à côté


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

J'me souviens, pour 100 balles t'avais Julien Celrc, Eddy Mitchell, des centaines de débats, des expos, et de quoi claquer autant de fric qu'après une keynote... Les 30 centimètres de boue, les trous à M... que l'on creusait dans les stands et que l'on rebouchait la fête finie, le chantier de construction qui durait 15 jours, le gros Robert qui sillonnait la fête et offrait une boîte à musique de "linternationale " à Jack Lang, ces députés du haut de l'affiche que l'on croisait à la sortie des sanisettes... Toute une époque.


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Si la même manifestation était organisée par un trust "normal" l'entrée serait à 75 ¤, les p'tits vins locaux à 6 ¤ le verre, il y aurait un concours par SMS surtaxés et des crédits gratuits pour acheter une cuisine au stand TF1... Là non, pas d'enjeu de pognon apparent, pas de buziness, tranquille...
> La nostalgie d'un truc qui n'a pas vraiment existé ?


Savent pas y faire ces cocos !
Une bonne CocoAc' et voilà les caisses du parti renflouées :
Si vous voulez sauver Marie-Georges Buffet, tapez 1 !
Pour la barbe de Rober tHue, tapez 2
etc.
Ca aurait tout de même plus de gueule que leurs conneries naïvement égalitaires, non ?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Savent pas y faire ces cocos !
> Une bonne CocoAc' et voilà les caisses du parti renflouées :
> Si vous voulez sauver Marie-Georges Buffet, tapez 1 !
> Pour la barbe de Rober tHue, tapez 2
> ...


 NON !!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Septembre 2005)

euh petite question les gens qui organisent ca c'est les memes qui soutenaient Mao, Staline, Lénine, Castro ??  :mouais:

"Dans quelques années, ce thread s'appellera "bande de socialistes ! puis "bande de centristes"..etc..etc..."

Assez juste... tant qu'ils changent leur nom...


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> NON !!!


Un p'tit Coco Lantha alors ?
Qui va être éliminé dans l'équipe des rouges ? Robert pour avoir mangé sa barbe en cachette sans en laisser un poil aux autres ?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euh petite question les gens qui organisent ca c'est les memes qui soutenaient Mao, Staline, Lénine, Castro ?? :mouais:
> 
> "Dans quelques années, ce thread s'appellera "bande de socialistes ! puis "bande de centristes"..etc..etc..."
> 
> Assez juste... tant qu'ils changent leur nom...


Staline peut-être mais surement pas Mao ni Castro,
quand à Lénine ils avaient quelques divergences sans compter les Trotskystes (qui au passage furent les 1er à dénoncer le stalinisme et à en subir la répression)


un p'tit cours histoire politique pourra t'être utille  sinon il existe d'excellents manuels (chez Dalloz entre autre) mais généralement assez indigestes


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Staline peut-être mais surement pas Mao ni Castro


Et une bière sans faux-col (Mao) mais pas deux parce que ça casse trop !!


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Staline peut-être mais surement pas Mao ni Castro,
> quand à Lénine ils avaient quelques divergences sans compter les Trotskystes (qui au passage furent les 1er à dénoncer le stalinisme et à en subir la répression)
> 
> 
> un p'tit cours histoire politique pourra t'être utille  sinon il existe d'excellents manuels (chez Dalloz entre autre) mais généralement assez indigestes


... tellement indigestes que tu ne les as pas encore digérés ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Staline peut-être mais surement pas Mao ni Castro,
> quand à Lénine ils avaient quelques divergences sans compter les Trotskystes (qui au passage furent les 1er à dénoncer le stalinisme et à en subir la répression)
> 
> 
> un p'tit cours histoire politique pourra t'être utille  sinon il existe d'excellents manuels (chez Dalloz entre autre) mais généralement assez indigestes



Mouais... Meme si il y a des divergences certaines personnes non jamais cachée leur attachement à Mao voir Castro (Hue). Trotsky, Lénine c'est le meme genre de personnage. Tarés jusqu'à la moelle et qui eliminait les personnes qui se mettaient en travers de leur chemin.

L'armée rouge c'est Trotsky... 

M'enfin on va pas relancer cet eternel debat, c'etait juste une parenthèse.


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Trotsky tue le ski !


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... tellement indigestes que tu ne les as pas encore digérés ?


Si si j'ai fini mes études de sciences politiques


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Si si j'ai fini mes études de sciences politiques


Pas de quoi s'en vanter ! Quelle horreur !!!


 :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:  :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

à signaler qu'ils sont _au moins_ deux docteurs en Sciences-Politiques sur ce forum... les salauds...   

_ps pour qui de droit : oui, elle est sur mac celle à qui tu dois l'envoi du film !_


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

non pas de doctorat pour moi


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

je ne causais pas de toi même si ton pseudo peut ressembler à quelqu'un que je connais...


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je ne causais pas de toi même si ton pseudo peut ressembler à quelqu'un que je connais...


Au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> à signaler qu'ils sont _au moins_ deux docteurs en Sciences-Politiques sur ce forum... les salauds...
> 
> _ps pour qui de droit : oui, elle est sur mac celle à qui tu dois l'envoi du film !_



Deux ?   D-e-u-x ? ? ?

Effrayant...    (Pas de smiley ad hoc)

En Sciences-Politiques Ouarf    Ouarf    Ouarf   Ouarf   Ouarf   Ouarf Ouarf    etc


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

d'ailleurs, yen a un qui n'intervient jamais sur les sujets politiques et l'autre qui ne regarde que les sujets techniques... ah les femmes...


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, yen a un qui n'intervient jamais sur les sujets politiques et l'autre qui ne regarde que les sujets techniques... ah les femmes...


Vivement les "plombières" ! Au moins elles servent à quelque chose. 
 :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (12 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Trotsky tue le ski !




  :love:   
pour rebondir sur ce qui a été dit, ce qui m'avait frappé - même si ma visite était longtemps après la fin de la guerre froide - c'est la différence entre le dogmatisme doctrinaire, le soutien à des causes heu, étranges (stalinisme...) d'un côté, et l'ambiance sincèrement décontractée de la fête...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Trotsky tue le ski !



Le vieux Léon
Qui a un gros fion
Fit Trotsky
Et mourut d'asphyxie.


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Trotsky tue le ski !


Tropez tue le pèze !

Trottinette tue les tinettes !

Trottoir tue le toir ! ! !


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2005)

Trognon tue le gnon

Trolley tue le laid

Tropique tue le pique

Traumatisme tue le matisme  :casse:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Trognon tue le gnon
> 
> Trolley tue le laid
> 
> ...



comme disait un célèbre humoriste, "les plus courtes sont les moins longues"  :love:


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> comme disait un célèbre humoriste, "les plus courtes sont les moins longues"  :love:


Si j'avais su, j'aurais déposé un brevet sur ce gag


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais su, j'aurais déposé un brevet sur ce gag


Le pognon te perdras...


Troglodyte tue le glodyte


Glodyte est le nom couramment utilisé pendant toute la préhistoire pour désigner l'homme des cavernes sur toute l'étendue du globe qui se prononçait alors *glode.* Parfois dans les contrées de l'est européen on l'appelait urss qui se prononçait *ourse.* L'urss a donné naissance à une ethnie particulière au comportement bizarre appelée bolchevik qui se prononce *coco* ce qui est étrange.


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Deux ?   D-e-u-x ? ? ?
> 
> Effrayant...    (Pas de smiley ad hoc)
> 
> En Sciences-Politiques Ouarf    Ouarf    Ouarf   Ouarf   Ouarf   Ouarf Ouarf    etc



Note : bannir loustic.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Glodyte est le nom couramment utilisé pendant toute la préhistoire pour désigner l'homme des cavernes sur toute l'étendue du globe qui se prononçait alors *glode.* Parfois dans les contrées de l'est européen on l'appelait urss qui se prononçait *ourse.* L'urss a donné naissance à une ethnie particulière au comportement bizarre appelée bolchevik qui se prononce *coco* ce qui est étrange.



 Ah ? T'es sûr ?


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : bannir loustic.




 

  :love:


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : bénir loustic.


Bénir loustic, il le mérite bien

Merci rezba


----------



## quetzalk (13 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bénir loustic, il le mérite bien
> 
> Merci rezba



c'est dangereux de se moquer des mots des rhéteurs...  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'est dangereux de se moquer des mots des rhéteurs...  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


... et encore plus des _maux des raideurs_


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2005)

L'expression "science(s) politique(s)" m'a toujours fait rêver !


----------



## quetzalk (13 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'expression "science(s) politique(s)" m'a toujours fait rêver !



Parce que ceux qui s'adonnent tournent autour du Po ?    :rateau:


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'expression "science(s) politique(s)" m'a toujours fait rêver !


... fait rêver ou pleurer ?

Evidemment si on s'attend à des raisonnements rigoureux... basés sur des hypothèses ou des expériences sérieusement conduites et vérifiables par tous etc.


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2005)

si tu continues, je te présente réellement les deux...


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... fait rêver ou pleurer ?



ben c'est comme la science-fiction, quand c'est bien fait, ça développe l'imaginaire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2005)

Un proctologue, lui, fait Sciences Popo.


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... fait rêver ou pleurer ?
> 
> Evidemment si on s'attend à des raisonnements rigoureux... basés sur des hypothèses ou des expériences sérieusement conduites et vérifiables par tous etc.


On parle bien de science économique (une science avec des prédictions auto-réalisatrices, ha ha ha)
Alors pourquoi pas de science politique ?

Moi, je vais monter une école de science astrologique, je finirais à la Sorbonne...


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si tu continues, je te présente réellement les deux...


OS-secours ! ! !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je vais monter une école de science astrologique, je finirais à la Sorbonne...


Elisabeth Tessier, on t'a reconnu !


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Elisabeth Tessier, on t'a reconnu !


Décidément, l'autre jour on m'a pris pour Guy Carlier (je crois que c'étais rennesman)
Maintenant Elisabeth Tessier...

Bon, je l'avoue, je suis leur fils caché


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2005)

Pendant que tout le monde dort au boulot occupons le terrain pour apporter des précisions sur les glodytes.

Dans les contrées de l'extrême-ouest européen, les glodytes ont donné naissance à des tribus longtemps ignorées des savants. Heureusement, aujourd'hui on en sait un peu plus sur leurs moeurs atypiques, grâce notamment aux travaux du célèbre professeur Y. Rezbarbunovitch docteur en Sciences Polithiques qui a beaucoup publié sur l'âge de pierre (et de Paul). Ces tribus rassemblaient un grand nombre d'individus qui avaient eux-mêmes choisi le nom de *glévystes*. Leur principale occupation était le repos mais seulement en dehors des jours de fête.
 
Chaque année leurs chefs fixaient les dates de grandes cérémonies qui se déroulaient de façon immuable. C'étaient des cortèges parcourant la cité avec à leur tête les plus gros glévystes. ils portaient de longues banderoles sur lesquelles ils avaient dessiné maladroitement des signes ressemblant vaguement à des animaux disparus, à des scènes de chasse, un peu comme ce que l'on peut voir sur les parois des grottes préhistoriques du Périgord ou de Gien... Aujourd'hui encore Lutèce garde la trace de ces bêtes sauvages, par exemple dans le nom de la rue de rennes.
 
On sait avec certitude que les femmes des glévystes n'appréciaient guère ces manifestations. En effet elles se donnaient beaucoup de peine pour tisser des calicots solides et leurs hommes, mal dégrossis il faut le reconnaître, s'empressaient d'y faire des trous, des sortes de fenêtres leur permettant de voir où ils mettaient les pieds afin de ne pas glisser sur des merdes et finir par se casser la gueule, ce qui aurait pu ternir leur image de marque.
 
On sait aussi grâce aux travaux du professeur Y. R. que tout au long de ces défilés, les glévystes poussaient des cris gutturaux, émettaient des vociférations incompréhensibles dont il ne reste (mal)heureusement aucune trace.
 
Naturellement les glévystes ne pouvaient se maintenir en vie que par l'existence simultanée de plusieurs tribus de malheureux glodytes voués au travail et qui s'appelaient *non-glévystes*. Mais au cours des millénaires, ces derniers ont subi des influences diverses (mariages, voyages, écoles, internet, Star Ac, foot-ball, hausse du prix du pétrole...) et petit à petit ont fini par disparaître pour devenir des glévystes eux aussi.
 
Depuis peu, dans le monde entier, des gens actifs prenant conscience de la richesse culturelle des tribus disparues de glodytes non-glévystes, s'efforcent de remettre au goût du jour les anciens modes de vie comme la marche à pied, l'élevage de chèvres dans le Larzac, la médecine naturelle, etc. Certains en suivant l'exemple de moines thibétains voudraient carrément revenir à l'Age du Bonze... Aidez-les, ils sont regroupés dans les Organisations Non Glévystes (ONG).


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... fait rêver ou pleurer ?
> 
> Evidemment si on s'attend à des raisonnements rigoureux... basés sur des hypothèses ou des expériences sérieusement conduites et vérifiables par tous etc.



:sleep:

Bah... En même temps, c'est tellement habituel, comme réaction, que je ne peux pas vous en vouloir.

C'est vrai qu'on ne voit vraiment pas pourquoi le pouvoir pourrait ou devrait être un objet de réflexion ou d'analyse rigoureuse. C'est tellement futile, comme notion, le pouvoir. Et tellement inutile, pour décrire une société. D'ailleurs, à quoi ça sert d'essayer d'objectiver la connaissance sur la société ? A rien, certainement. En tout cas, les sciences sociales ne peuvent pas être des sciences, puisqu'elles ne pratiquent plus d'expériences depuis les malheureux épisodes du III° reich.
Non, une science, c'est une activité occupée par des gens en blouse blanche, dans des laboratoires plein de tubes et de machines, grâce auxquelles ils reproduisent des comportements réels afin de délivrer aux hommes la réalité univoque du monde. Car chacun le sait, une vérité scientifique est reconnaissable au fait qu'elle est vérifiable par tout le monde. Il n'y a que cet idiot de Bachelard qui prétendait que la science n'était science que parce qu'elle était contestable. Mais il n'était déja plus un savant, lorsqu'il a dit ça, il était déja un sociologue.
La preuve que la science c'est la vérité : les scientifiques ne se disputent jamais entre eux.

Quant à la science politique, le peu de gens qui ne la confondent pas avec l'activité politique (ben quoi, les malades c'est pas les mêmes que les docteurs ???) ont bien raison de penser qu'elle ne sert à rien. Cette conne n'est même pas foutue de prévoir le résultat des élections.

Enfin, j'me comprends.


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'me comprends.


C'est quand tes prochaines RTT  :mouais: 
On va pas tenir jusque là  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que tout le monde dort au boulot occupons le terrain pour apporter des précisions sur les glodytes.
> 
> Dans les contrées de l'extrême-ouest européen, les glodytes ont donné naissance à des tribus longtemps ignorées des savants. Heureusement, aujourd'hui on en sait un peu plus sur leurs moeurs atypiques, grâce notamment aux travaux du célèbre professeur Y. Rezbarbunovitch docteur en Sciences Polithiques qui a beaucoup publié sur l'âge de pierre (et de Paul). Ces tribus rassemblaient un grand nombre d'individus qui avaient eux-mêmes choisi le nom de *glévystes*. Leur principale occupation était le repos mais seulement en dehors des jours de fête.
> 
> ...


MDR


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Septembre 2005)

Rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on ne voit vraiment pas pourquoi le pouvoir pourrait ou devrait être un objet de réflexion ou d'analyse rigoureuse. C'est tellement futile, comme notion, le pouvoir. Et tellement inutile, pour décrire une société. D'ailleurs, à quoi ça sert d'essayer d'objectiver la connaissance sur la société ? A rien, certainement. En tout cas, les sciences sociales ne peuvent pas être des sciences, puisqu'elles ne pratiquent plus d'expériences depuis les malheureux épisodes du III° reich.
> Non, une science, c'est une activité occupée par des gens en blouse blanche, dans des laboratoires plein de tubes et de machines, grâce auxquelles ils reproduisent des comportements réels afin de délivrer aux hommes la réalité univoque du monde. Car chacun le sait, une vérité scientifique est reconnaissable au fait qu'elle est vérifiable par tout le monde.



Par sciences sociales, tu entends sciences humaines ?  
Parce que si c'est le cas, je ne crois pas que ces dites sciences aient jamaias été fondées sur des "expériences" à proprement parlé, non ? C'est plutôt l'apanage des sciences "dures" (physique, chimique, etc.) que d'avoir des blouses blanches, des tubes et autres éprouvettes, des spectographes, etc.
Effectivement, comme le faisait remarquer Quetzalk, ici présent, dans un autre thread, le terme de sciences s'applique assez mal aux disciplines telles que l'histoire, la géo, la sociologie, etc, etc.

Certes la vérité scientifique est vérifiable, mais par tout le monde c"est beaucoup dire. Par les initiés surtout, hein.   Surement pas par le menu peuple, notamment les "prolétaires".  

Ce qui nous permet de revenir au sujet initial, à savoir les joies de la Fête de L'Huma. Moi aussi j'y suis allée, mais j'étais toute petite, donc j'en ai un assez vague souvenir. Je me souviens de chanteurs beuglant sur une scène, et les gens se roulant dans la boue pour les voir, et surtout de mon grand-père, fervent militant, qui nous avait trainé là-bas.


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Par sciences sociales, tu entends sciences humaines ?
> Parce que si c'est le cas, je ne crois pas que ces dites sciences aient jamaias été fondées sur des "expériences" à proprement parlé, non ? C'est plutôt l'apanage des sciences "dures" (physique, chimique, etc.) que d'avoir des blouses blanches, des tubes et autres éprouvettes, des spectographes, etc.
> Effectivement, comme le faisait remarquer Quetzalk, ici présent, dans un autre thread, le terme de sciences s'applique assez mal aux disciplines telles que l'histoire, la géo, la sociologie, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Sisi. Les sciences sociales (psychologie sociale par exemple) font appel à des méthodologies rigoureuses. Toute expérience doit y être basée sur une hypothèse justifiée au niveau théorique. Même si l'hypothèse ne doit pas nécessairement être déduite d'une théorie existante: elle peut provenir de l'intuition du chercheur ou d'un fait divers mais sa présentation doit prendre en compte les théories disponibles, ne serait-ce que pour s'y opposer. L'expérimentation n'est pas la seule manière de tester des hypothèses, des méthodes statistiques peuvent remplir cet office. L'expérience reste toutefois la voie royale.


----------



## rezba (16 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> L'expérience reste toutefois la voie royale.



Je ne vois pas en quoi. En quoi le fait de reproduire (et donc de trahir, de balancer dans une simulation tout un tas de représentations subjectives) serait quelque chose de plus rigoureux ou plus assuré que d'autres méthodes d'observations. Encore une fois, cette représentatoin, dominante, de la rigueur scientifique n'est que le résultat d'une opération de pouvoir mené par les sciences dites "dures" pour disqualifier les autres champs scientifiques.

Alors, pour compenser ce manque de légitimité, les sciences sociales ont investit la statistique. Et c'est l'observation non quantitativiste qui devient maintenant le mouton noir de la science.

C'est vrai qu'une statistique, c'est tellement dénuée de toute représentation subjective... 

Comme si l'humain n'était pas un objet de science. (en passant, je suis désolé, chère hippocampe, que tu n'ai pas saisi l'humour avec lequel mon précédent post était écrit...  ).
Quelqu'un qui étudie les grands singes, ou les abeilles, est un scientifique. Pourquoi celui qui étudie les hommes ne serait-il qu'un romancier ? Parce que les hommes sont trop intelligents pour se laisser observer comme une pierre ou une plante ou un mammifère ? La bonne blague.
:rollleyes:

Luc disait, un peu plus haut, que le nom de ma discipline le faisait rêver. Je ne peux pas lui jeter la pierre. La plupart des hommes de pouvoir semblent n'avoir que faire de ce que l'on peut produire (même si cette vision est caricaturale). Mais ils ne prennent pas plus d'attention à ce que de nombreux autres scientifiques leur disent sur l'épuisement des ressources naturelles, la destruction des espèces ou l'inondabilité de la Nouvelle-Orléans. Et pourtant, cette absence de résonnance directe des travaux scientifiques sur "l'agenda politique" ne disqualifie pas les disciplines en question.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

Tu t'es fais railler en passant devant la section de physique ?


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sisi. Les sciences sociales (psychologie sociale par exemple) font appel à des méthodologies rigoureuses. Toute expérience doit y être basée sur une hypothèse justifiée au niveau théorique. Même si l'hypothèse ne doit pas nécessairement être déduite d'une théorie existante: elle peut provenir de l'intuition du chercheur ou d'un fait divers mais sa présentation doit prendre en compte les théories disponibles, ne serait-ce que pour s'y opposer. L'expérimentation n'est pas la seule manière de tester des hypothèses, des méthodes statistiques peuvent remplir cet office. L'expérience reste toutefois la voie royale.


Certes.
Par expérience, j'avais en tête mon Padre dans sa blouse blanche, avec ses réactions chimiques faites dans des béchers, créant des soupes qu'il distille pour en faire émerger un nouveau produit, de nouvelles molécules, et qu'il s'empresse ensuite de spectographier pour en connaître la composition exacte. Erf... toute mon enfance finalement : petite, je l'imitais dans mon bain  :bebe: 
Non, plus sérieusement, j'ai peut-être omis la psychologie, masi c'est vrai que dans ma discipline (l'histoire), les termes d'expérience ou d'expérimentation ne sont pas très adéquats, je trouve. Les travaux historiques se basent sur des méthodologies que nous souhaitons le plus rigoureuses possibles, sur des hypothèses de travail que nous tentons de vérifier à l'aide des archives et en recoupant ces dernières.
En gros, j'ai le sentiment qu' on dit la même chose, c'est juste un petit de vocabulaire qui ne convient pas à une discipline comme l'hsitoire.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

Question : quand on vous dit que le noyaux internes et externe de la terre est composé probablement de 80% de fer et le reste de nickel, vous y croyez ?


----------



## rezba (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fais railler en passant devant la section de physique ?



Non, ça fait longtemps que ça ne m'arrive plus !  (pis là, je sors du Congrès bi-annuel de ma profession, ça aiguise le verbe).
Non, mais je me suis bien empaillé avec certains, au début de ma carrière, quand je travaillais sur les institutions de recherche. Notamment avec les hydrogéologues et les tectonophysiciens de Montpellier. Et aussi les rois du pétrole que sont les patrons des labos de biologie moléculaire... 
Pis un jour, après plusieurs mois d'observation, j'ai pondu un papier où je déconstruissais comment s'effectuaient leurs choix scientifiques prétendument objectifs. Et je n'ai plus eu de contacts.


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je suis un peu ironique sur le terme "sciences politiques" que je persiste à trouver mal choisi (en philosophie, on ne parle pas forcément de "science philosophique"). Personnellement, je n'ai rien contre le fait d'étudier la société, bien au contraire. Ce que je critique, c'est :

D'une part, la tendance que, à tort ou à raison, je perçois souvent, de vouloir en extrapoler des conclusions définitives et garanties prouvées bien au-delà de ce qui est raisonnable. On ne sait pas tout, et on hésite trop, à notre époque, à le dire (y compris dans les sciences dures, d'ailleurs même si ce n'est pas forcément pour les mêmes raisons).

D'autre part, mais ce n'est évidemment pas indépendant, la tendance à vouloir coller du jargon type "sciences dures" sur des domaines qui s'y prêtent parfois fort mal pour essayer d'avoir un certificat de rigueur. Et, comme je le disais, à vouloir souvent affirmer que "tout" ce qu'on dit est rigoureux, ce qui est rarement le cas.

Ça n'a rien de systématique : bien sûr qu'on peut être rigoureux pour faire des études. Ce sont généralement les conclusions qui glissent du rigoureux aux états d'âme, enfin il me semble. Mais c'est vrai que je suis très ignare sur ces questions, si tu as des exemples de documents en sciences politiques (grand public  ) qui ne mélangent pas ce qu'on peut raisonnablement affirmer et l'interprétation personnelle qu'on peut en faire, je suis intéressé.

Disons que pour l'heure, j'ai l'impression que j'en apprends plus en lisant Pierre Sansot que pas mal d'autres.   

Les sciences dures ne sont pas exemptes, loin s'en faut, de ces dérapages. Par exemple, crier au loup sur tel ou tel sujeet est, comme on le sait, un bon moyen d'obtenir des crédits et beaucoup ont aujourd'hui tendance à en rajouter : c'est trop tentant.


----------



## iKool (16 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas en quoi. En quoi le fait de reproduire (et donc de trahir, de balancer dans une simulation tout un tas de représentations subjectives) serait quelque chose de plus rigoureux ou plus assuré que d'autres méthodes d'observations. Encore une fois, cette représentatoin, dominante, de la rigueur scientifique n'est que le résultat d'une opération de pouvoir mené par les sciences dites "dures" pour disqualifier les autres champs scientifiques.
> 
> Alors, pour compenser ce manque de légitimité, les sciences sociales ont investit la statistique. Et c'est l'observation non quantitativiste qui devient maintenant le mouton noir de la science.
> 
> ...


Pourquoi une discipline ne peut-elle être considérée comme sérieuse et interessante que si elle est nomée "science" ?

Personnellement, je reste sur une définition de la science ancrée dans la reproductibilité des expériences et des démonstrations.
L'histoire n'est donc pas une science.
Et alors ?
Ca n'en reste pas moins un domaine d'étude passionant, non ? Domaine dont les représentant sont pour moi des érudits aussi digne d'attention qu'un mathématicien ou un chimiste.

Evidement, le problème est ensuite de dissocier les sérieux (historiens, géographes et autres) des zozos (astrologues par exemple)

Et puis, 100% d'accord avec la nécessaire distinction entre ceux qui exercent le pouvoir (les politiques) et ceux qui réfléchissent sur ses mécanismes et tenant et aboutissants - malheureusement, on constate que les premiers feraient bien de s'inspirer des seconds, ça leur éviterait peut-être de répéter constament les mêmes erreurs.

Une annecdote pour apporter de l'eau au moulin de rezba :
Quand le cyclone Yvan a épargné la Nouvelle Orléans, des scientifiques ont étudié ce qui se serait passé s'il était passé par dessus. Le rapport a évidement été remis aux autorités et visiblement ignoré puisqu'il décrivait point par point ce qui s'est passé avec Katrina...


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> en passant, je suis désolé, chère hippocampe, que tu n'ai pas saisi l'humour avec lequel mon précédent post était écrit...



J'ai peut-être un peu démarré au quart de tour... :rose: A la lueur de ce post, j'ai relu ton précédent post, et oui, je n'avais effectivement pas saisi.
Veuillez me pardonner mon bon prince  

J'ai tendance à être un peu sur la défensive parce que même dans ma discipline, on me regarde de travers du fait du sujet sur lequel je travaille et du type d'archives que j'utilise. Et j'ai entendu tellement de critiques sur la méthode que j'applique depuis maintenant un moment, que je crois que mon cerveau a conservé mes réactions un peu impulsives liées à la volonté de défendre mon bout de gras.


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas en quoi. En quoi le fait de reproduire (et donc de trahir, de balancer dans une simulation tout un tas de représentations subjectives) serait quelque chose de plus rigoureux ou plus assuré que d'autres méthodes d'observations.


 
Certes (j'adore dire ça! ). Un réalisme n'est pas supérieur à l'autre. Le choix dépend de ce que le chercheur veut étudier, de ses talents, de ses habitudes en matière de mise en scène expérimentale. L'objet d'étude dictera en grande partie le type de réalisme adopté: réalisme expérimental ou mondain. Si l'objet d'étude nécessite que le sujet ne soupçonne pas les buts de la recherche, le réalisme expérimental sera tout indiqué. Si la "duperie" n'est pas importante, on choisira un réalisme mondain.

Maintenant, quant à savoir quel réalisme est plus généralisable... c'est un peu la bouteille à l'encre.


----------



## iKool (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Question : quand on vous dit que le noyaux internes et externe de la terre est composé probablement de 80% de fer et le reste de nickel, vous y croyez ?


Ca dépend qui me le dis.


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Question : quand on vous dit que le noyaux internes et externe de la terre est composé probablement de 80% de fer et le reste de nickel, vous y croyez ?



De toutes façons, dans les fruits, c'est rarement le noyau le meilleur.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça fait longtemps que ça ne m'arrive plus !  (pis là, je sors du Congrès bi-annuel de ma profession, ça aiguise le verbe).
> Non, mais je me suis bien empaillé avec certains, au début de ma carrière, quand je travaillais sur les institutions de recherche. Notamment avec les hydrogéologues et les tectonophysiciens de Montpellier. Et aussi les rois du pétrole que sont les patrons des labos de biologie moléculaire...
> Pis un jour, après plusieurs mois d'observation, j'ai pondu un papier où je déconstruissais comment s'effectuaient leurs choix scientifiques prétendument objectifs. Et je n'ai plus eu de contacts.


Ah la mode en science mi-dure, c'est tellement rigolo et qu'est-ce que ça facilite le montage de mon projet de post-doc


----------



## rezba (16 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis un peu ironique sur le terme "sciences politiques" que je persiste à trouver mal choisi (en philosophie, on ne parle pas forcément de "science philosophique").



Tu as raison, la philosophie n'est pas une science. C'est une activité spéculative, le complément indispensable à toute activité de production du savoir. Mais on ne parle pas non plus de science mathématique. Parce que, comme la philosophie, la mathématique n'est pas une activité scientifique, mais spéculative. Ça n'en fait pas des disciplines de rigolos pour autant. 

Maintenant, quant au reste. 
La perception la plus commune que les "profanes" ont de la science politique, c'est son _output_ le plus vulgarisé : les enquêtes d'opinion. Une activité marchande, mis au service des commanditaires, qui n'a rien de scientifique, même si elle est très technique. Et donc la part "performative" est énorme, puisqu'il s'agit non pas de délivrer un savoir à un moment donné, mais de vendre un produit, qui s'appelle "la réduction du doute électoral". 

Comme le disait iKool dans un autre post où se mène, de façon rigolote, le même type de discussion, l'un des problèmes des sciences sociales est leur sur-vulgarisation par le profane. Il semble tellement facile de s'emparer du discours savant pour torcher un article ou faire rire ses amis. La biologie moléculaire ne donne pas lieu à la même partie de rigolade (même si les biologistes sont souvent de joyeux lurons).

Caricaturer en deux minutes un propos de deux cent pages est l'activité de base de médias vulgarisateurs. Et comme les sciences sociales sont les parents pauvres de la recherche, et qu'elles ne disposent pas des crédits nécessaires au travail harassant qu'est la vulgarisation, d'autres corps de métier s'en chargent mal, en lieu et place des scientifiques.

Ce n'est pas la seule raison de leur disqualification. La propension à ne voir la science que comme une activité qui procède par reproductibilité des expériences et des démonstrations est elle-aussi un facteur disqualifiant. Sauf que, chemin faisant, une telle définition écarte aussi du domaine scientifique la majeure partie de l'étude comportementale des animaux, par exemple, puisqu'elle ne passe que par l'observation, et le récit que l'on en fait.
Lorsque, comme le disait mon géologue préféré, on nous dit que le noyau de la terre est composé de 80% de fer et le reste de nickel, c'est parce que des hommes sont descendus, eux-mêmes ou avec des machines, dans ce magnifique noyau pour en tester la composition, n'est-ce pas ? 
Non. C'est le "state of the art" actuel, en attendant que celà soit contesté. Le propre de la science n'est pas de délivrer des vérites, au contraire de ce qu'en pense le public, mais de mettre à jour des doutes qui seront confirmés ou infirmés ensuite.

Une science ne se définit pas par le choix d'une méthode ou d'une autre. Les astrophysiciens ne travaillent la plupart du temps que sur des hypothèses qu'ils n'ont pas pu vérifier par expérimentation et reproduction. C'est juste que, pour l'instant, rien n'est venu invalider le paradigme dominant.
L'histoire est devenue une science lorsqu'elle s'est mise à vérifier systématiquement ses sources, à les organiser, et à douter de ses récits. 
Mais comme le doute fait peur, on organise donc la vulgarisation afin de produire des paliers de connaissances acceptables. Comme le disait Mandelbrot : 
Quelle est la longueur des côtes de la bretagne ? 400 km? 4000 km? 40 000 km?
Tout dépend de l'échelle à laquelle on les regarde. Pour une fourmi, 40 000 km, ça semble réaliste. Mais ça risque de décourager le militant écolo qui prend son été pour les nettoyer...


----------



## iKool (16 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Comme le disait iKool dans un autre post où se mène, de façon rigolote, le même type de discussion, l'un des problèmes des sciences sociales est leur sur-vulgarisation par le profane. Il semble tellement facile de s'emparer du discours savant pour torcher un article ou faire rire ses amis. La biologie moléculaire ne donne pas lieu à la même partie de rigolade (même si les biologistes sont souvent de joyeux lurons).


Alors là... Etant donné la qualité des gens que Luc G et toi citez, je suis très très honoré.

Plus sérieusement, ce que tu dis sur l'importance de l'hypothèse dans la démarche scientifique ébranle un peu mes certitudes quant à la reproductibilité nécessaire de la science.   

En fait, le problème pour le profane revient souvent à distinguer clairement ce qui est prouvé et vérifié de ce qui reste une hypothèse - d'où une vision un peu trouble de certaines sciences ou de certaines découvertes.
Les vulgarisateurs on un peu tendance à présenter comme "vrai" et incontestable ce qui n'est que conjecture à partir du moment ou la majorité réputée sérieuse de la communauté scientifique le dit.
L'époque n'est pas au doute et à la conjecture...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend qui me le dis.



Moi pareil. Et comme je n'ai pas trop les moyens ni les connaissances nécessaires pour le vérifier par moi-même, je suis bien obligé de faire confiance à celui qui le dit.
C'est comme si tu regardes une compétition de ski à la télé et que tu n'y connais rien. Si le commentateur dit que le type a super bien descendu, tu es bien obligé de le croire. Comment faire autrement ?


----------



## iKool (16 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil. Et comme je n'ai pas trop les moyens ni les connaissances nécessaires pour le vérifier par moi-même, je suis bien obligé de faire confiance à celui qui le dit.
> C'est comme si tu regardes une compétition de ski à la télé et que tu n'y connais rien. Si le commentateur dit que le type a super bien descendu, tu es bien obligé de le croire. Comment faire autrement ?


Moi, ça me fait ça quand je vois 22 types en short qui se disputent un ballon
"Oh quelle belle action !!" dit le commentateur.
Ben, je le crois sur parole.

Ce qu'il y a à savoir est tellement vaste, bien obligé d'avoir des "références", des gens à qui, pour un domaine précis, nous faisons confiance (dans une certaine mesure).
Pas facile.


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sisi. Les sciences sociales (psychologie sociale par exemple) font appel à des méthodologies rigoureuses. Toute expérience doit y être basée sur une hypothèse justifiée au niveau théorique. Même si l'hypothèse ne doit pas nécessairement être déduite d'une théorie existante: elle peut provenir de l'intuition du chercheur ou d'un fait divers mais sa présentation doit prendre en compte les théories disponibles, ne serait-ce que pour s'y opposer. L'expérimentation n'est pas la seule manière de tester des hypothèses, des méthodes statistiques peuvent remplir cet office. L'expérience reste toutefois la voie royale.



et en quoi consistait les "expériences" de Darwin à part des observations très "discutables" ?

c'est par conditionnement que vous voulez n'appliquer le terme de sciences qu'aux dites sciences "pures et fondamentales" (sic), j'ai eu le malheur et le bonheur mêlé de faire des études de biologie/géologie qui mêle autant de notions de mathématiques/physique/chimie (demandez à supermoquette à quel point cela peut-être important et négligeable selon le domaine de la géologie par exemple). 

c'est un peu vain comme débat de vouloir discuter l'objectivisation de ces domaines de recherche, dans ce cas-là, retirez leur même l'étiquette de chercheur en ce cas.  Je ne crois pas que le chercheur en sciences-politiques veuillent à tout prix conclure, bien au contraire de certains chercheurs en sciences dites pures (re-sic). Il suffit effectivement de voir vers quels domaines d'application sont orientées les recherches de certains laboratoires (du CNRS ou non) en chimie organique ou moléculaire et dans un moindre mal en micro-biologie pour voir que la recherche n'est pas "fondamentale" en soi. alors que, _en théorie_...

supermoquette : oui, j'en étais même persuadé !     autre truc, tu confirmes bien que la terre a été crée par Dieu en 4600 avant JC ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2005)

Ce qu'il y a de formidable dans la science est ce qu'on ne connaît pas. Car si on savait tout sur tout, ce serait d'un ennui terrible.


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une science ne se définit pas par le choix d'une méthode ou d'une autre. Les astrophysiciens ne travaillent la plupart du temps que sur des hypothèses qu'ils n'ont pas pu vérifier par expérimentation et reproduction. C'est juste que, pour l'instant, rien n'est venu invalider le paradigme dominant.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi pour dire que ce n'est pas parce qu'on est dans les sciences "dures" qu'on dit la vérité.

Il est vrai aussi que la reproductibilité des expériences est souvent un voeu pieux (et en astrophysique, les expériences... c'est pas toujours facile à monter : "monsieur, je voudrais des crédits pour faire une supernova    )

Ceci dit, même dans ces domaines, une idée assez importante quand on ne peut pas "reproduire", c'est de tirer d'une hypothèse des conséquences qui pourront être (un jour ou l'autre, des fois, l'autre) vérifiées. Si c'est vérifié, l'hypothèse reste plausible, si elle est contredite, l'hypothèse est éliminée pas toujours sans états d'âme mais elle l'est quand même. Je ne suis pas sûr, mais je veux bien être contredit, que cette acceptation des faits soit aussi "banale" en sciences politiques. C'est assez normal d'ailleurs : pour avoir un vrai "théorème", il faut savoir exactement dans quel cadre on travaille. Ce n'est déjà pas évident en physique (la relativité vient de là, par exemple : le cadre de travail était mal défini en ce qui concerne la notion de temps d'où les contradictions qui apparaissaient), en sciences politiques, il y a tellement de facteurs en jeu que ce n'est pas aussi simple.

On trouve ça aussi en sciences "dures" dès qu'on a tendance à vouloir en faire trop par rapport à ce qu'on sait : les modélisation de la météo et du climat si à la mode en ce moment sont hyperintéressantes et utiles. Mais elle sont aussi assez risibles dans leur imprécision et le tombereua de simplifications qu'elles trimballent, tout simplement parce que c'est un peu trop compliqué pour nous pauvres humains.

Quand j'ironise, ce n'est pas sur le travail qui se fait ni sur son utilité, mais c'est quand on tend un peu trop (c'est vrai que les médias en rajoutent là-dessus et que les producteurs de sciences sont souvent pas toujours plus mesurés) à faire de la vérité du modèle la vérité du phénomène modélisé.

C'est l'avantage des maths "pures" tant qu'elles ne prétendent pas modéliser autre chose qu'elles-mêmes.

Il est vrai aussi que tout un chacun a tendance à s'approprier et à se croire capable de s'approprier les sciences politiques (et plus généralement sociales) plus facilement que la physique. Mais je vois difficilement comment il pourrait en être autrement : le thème de ces sciences est par nature plus proche du commun des mortels. 

Les chercheurs en sciences dures, disons en maths pures pour pousser le bouchon aussi loin que possible ont d'une certaine façon choisi, pour ne pas être critiqué par les habitués du bistrot du coin, d'éviter de leur expliquer qu'on sait ce qu'ils font, pourquoi et comment.   Les habitants des espaces de Banach ou d'Orlicz seront forcément moins emmerdants !   

Ceci dit, je le répète, je ne connais à peu près rien aux sciences politiques et


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de formidable dans la science est ce qu'on ne connaît pas. Car si on savait tout sur tout, ce serait d'un ennui terrible.



Sans compter que ça foutrait encore un paquet de monde au chômage !


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

Faire de la science, c'est accepter une forme de déterminisme (en ce qui concerne les objets). La science a besoin de régularité, de récurrence.

Ce doit être pareil pour les êtres humains car leurs conduites sont partiellement déterminées, ils ne sont pas totalement libres, quoiqu'on en pense...

Pour pouvoir faire des sciences humaines, il faut donc renoncer à l'idée que l'être humain est libre puisqu'il existe pour lui une certaine forme de déterminisme ou mieux, de probabilisme. Même si prendre conscience de son déterminisme peut aider à rendre libre puisqu'alors on peut en faire quelque chose.

Il faut également être convaincu de la capacité de l'être humain à comprendre l'univers, et surtout à se prendre lui-même comme objet de recherche. Le fait d'être un être humain permet de comprendre le fonctionnement d'autres êtres humains. On travaille alors qualitativement: on veut comprendre les raisons. On peut aussi travailler quantitativement et chercher alors à expliquer et chercher des causes.

C'est sans doute là que réside la richesse des sciences humaines, qui en fait la complexité et qui les rend si passionnantes.


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> (...)C'est sans doute là que réside la richesse des sciences humaines, qui en fait la complexité et qui les rend si passionnantes.


Et aussi leur écueil, non ?
Analyser le comportement humain, c'est forcément plus ou moins en relation avec son propre comportement (puis-je froidement tenter de comprendre, par exemple, les rapports parents/enfants sans référer à ma propre expérience de parent ou d'enfant ?)
Partant de là, comme l'on se connaît déjà assez peu soi-même (pas vrai Sigmund ?), est-ce qu'on ne prend pas le risque d'un "gauchissement" de son analyse ?
Peut-on être objectif en science humaine ? (au moins comme on peut être objectif en mathématique - parce que l'objectivité absolue, hein...) ?
le problème ne réside-t-il pas aussi dans la méconnaissance que l'on peut avoir soi même de sa propre subjectivité ?

Je ne sais pas, je demande comme ça.


----------

